# Bitdefender lässt sich nicht komplett Deinstallieren/Installieren



## K3n$! (4. August 2013)

*Bitdefender lässt sich nicht komplett Deinstallieren/Installieren*

Moin, 

da ich eine Option von Bitdefender IS 2013 im Firefox vermisst habe, habe ich kurzerhand einfach Bitdefender neuinstallieren wollen. 
Ich  habe es dann einfach mit dem Uninstaller Tool deinstalliert (dachte  ich). Nun noch von hier die neue Installationsdatei.
Schon beim Installieren hieß es, es wäre noch eine Installation vorhanden. Ich habe dann auf Reparatur geklickt.
Die Installation dauert recht lang und musste mehr als einmal neugestartet werden. 

Als  es dann endlich drauf war, war das Programm sehr langsam. Heute morgen  lief es noch einwandfrei und nun lahmte es vor sich hin. 
Es  reagierte nicht mehr und stürzte ab. Daher dachte ich mir:  Deinstallierst du es nochmal. Lässt danach mal den CCleander  drüberlaufen
und löschst auch mal den Appdata Ordner. 

Nun  trat das Problem auf, dass ich den eigentlichen Installationsordner und  C: nicht mehr löschen konnte (keine Admin-Berechtigung).
Außerdem trat im Uninstaller Tool jedes Mal der Fehler bei "Executing additional tools" auf. 

Ich  habe nun auch einen Regcleaner drüberlaufen lassen, habe nochmal  manuell alles entfernt, was ich in der Registry und sonst wo finden  konnte, 
aber die Installation sagt immer noch: Es wurde eine Installation gefunden: Weitermachen? > Ich klicke nun auf Ja. 
Dann kommt der Installationsprozess, der sofort bei 75% anfängt und innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden fertig ist. 
Bitdefender  sei nun angeblich installiert. Achso? Ich finde nur eine kaputte  Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop. Der Installationsordner ist auch nur knapp  50 MB groß. (sollte sicherlich mehrere hunderte MB groß sein.)

Das gleiche passiert auch alles, wenn ich das im Abgesicherten Modus mache.

Was soll ich nun tun? Ich war eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit Bitdefender.


Greetz


----------



## guss (5. August 2013)

*AW: Bitdefender lässt sich nicht komplett Deinstallieren/Installieren*

Hast Du das mal getestet?


----------



## K3n$! (5. August 2013)

*AW: Bitdefender lässt sich nicht komplett Deinstallieren/Installieren*



guss schrieb:


> Hast Du das mal getestet?


 
Jetzt ja, aber bringt nix, da das Programm gar nicht in der Liste auftaucht. 
Es ist ja eigentlich jetzt runter. Aber wenn ich es wieder installieren will, zickt die Installation rum.


----------



## K3n$! (6. August 2013)

*AW: Bitdefender lässt sich nicht komplett Deinstallieren/Installieren*

So, hat sich erledigt. Ich habe meine Lizenz verkauft und steige notgedrungen auf eine andere Security Lösung um.


----------

